# PowerMac G5,lent comme une tortue?



## Ghost World (10 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
ca fais 2 mois que j'ai fais le saut sur mac,j'en suis plutôt satisfais à l'exception des performances générales...j'ai un powermac G5 mono 1.8 Ghz avec 1.25 Gb de ram.Je le trouve trés lent par moment et je me demande si il n'y à pas un problème.de simple application comme iphoto mette un temps fou à afficher les icône des photos et lorsque j'en sélectionne une en particulier je peux compter pratiquement 10 secondes avant qu'elle souvre!! c'est énorme pour visualiser une simple photo en jpeg.Deplus les curseurs dans les fenêtres sont tjs un peu sacadé lorsque je les fais défiler.et très souvent la petite roue arc en ciel apparait..pourtant je ne fais aucune tâche corriace..c'est à ne rien y comprendre,internet aussi est d'une lenteur incroyable safari est tout simplement mortel,cet ordinateur n'est pas réactif,malgré que je déteste windows à présent,mon ancien p3 800 mhz était bcp plus réactif que ce powermac g5.... c'est incroyable...j'ai tester tout les composantes et la mémoire tout semble être correct,toutes les mises à jours ont été faites...
c'est décevant car payer un tel prix ,je croyais vraiment goûter au paradis..mais j'ai un goût amer quand jy pense.
Quelqu'un dans la même situation? est ce normal de sélectionner un icone dans le dock et de compter 5-6-7 bonds avant que l'application  s'ouvre? 
si quelquun peut me rassurer ou me sugérer un moyen d'amélioré tout ça j'en serai ravi,Juaqua présent j'ai installer  des logiciel comme onyx et mox optimize et fais plusieurs permissions de disque pour amélioré la vitesse et la réactivité mais rien n'y fais... je n'arrive même pas à élargir une fenêtre en toute fluidité je sens tjs  cet espèce de  "lag" de mouvement sacadé.
bref j'en dors pas  :_( je veux un supermac ultra rapide pour enfin prouver à mes potes sur pc que mac c'est super mais la rien de sensationel à leur montrer.
merci pour vos futurs conseil et qui sait solutions.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Avril 2005)

bien pour commencer pas de panique ,tu dois pouvoir arranger tt çà.
j'ai la meme config que toi avec 1,5 Go de RAM et tout fonctionne au poil.
bon ton probleme doit venir d'économiseur d'energie dans les préférences systeme ,il faut regler perf du processeur sur maximal...
ca va surement tt changer.
sinon,refait une clean install de panther ca peut pas faire de mal.(apres avoir tout cloner sur un autre DD bien sur !)
chez moi les applis s'ouvrent vite .iPhoto compris.une photo s'ouvre tt de suite quasiment.
essaye de faire ce test,aussi

test photoshop 

c'est significatif,et la les  PC sont a la rue...en plus t'a plus d'1 Go de RAM ca devrait aller. courage!


----------



## Ghost World (10 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bien pour commencer pas de panique ,tu dois pouvoir arranger tt çà.
> j'ai la meme config que toi avec 1,5 Go de RAM et tout fonctionne au poil.
> bon ton probleme doit venir d'économiseur d'energie dans les préférences systeme ,il faut regler perf du processeur sur maximal...
> ca va surement tt changer.
> ...



Hey c'est marrant je lisait justement un de tes message sur le forum plus tôt,et voila que tu m'offre de précieux conseils ,ca c'ets génial! bon alors j'ai mis la vitesse du processeur à maximum il était à automatique et je dois avoué que ca fait toute une différence,j'étais pas au courant de cette option,mais ca fais vraiment toute la différence! mais pour qu'elle raison le processur est par défault à automatique si c'est pour rendre la machine lente? 
ensuite j'ai tenté de faire le test de photoshop,mais la derniere étape m'échape :Ouvrez la dans photoshop et depuis la fenêtre des script, sélectionnez le script "Script qui arrache ton mac" et appuez sur lecture.mon photoshop est en anglais et jai pas vu aucune option qui aurait pu se traduire par cette expression,j'ai vu playback mais ca nas rien fait..tu peux me renseigner stp?
encore merci pour le truc du processeur je vais enfin reprendre le contrôle sur mes émotions lol


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Avril 2005)

ilfaut que tu fasse un controle clique sur le fichier script ,pour le télécharger ,ensuite tu ouvres photoshop et dans la fenetre des scripts ,tu va trouver le script qui arrache ton mac ,la tu fait play ,en bas de la fenetre :il faut ouvrir aussi l'image de la jeune fille pour lancer le script.
peux tu me communiquer les résultats sur les 4 test?


----------

